# One Of The Best Writers In The World



## PhotonGuy (Jun 27, 2018)

Who I consider one of the best writers in the world and who I draw inspiration from did not have a formal education and as a matter of fact, when it came to learning how to read and write much of that he did himself. Anyway, I did read his narrative and I must say it was amazing. I was wondering if its possible to learn martial arts with very limited instruction the same way this writer learned how to read and write with very limited instruction.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 27, 2018)

No.


----------



## Buka (Jun 27, 2018)

And that writer would be......


----------



## ShortBridge (Jun 27, 2018)

It is possible to learn to fight without instruction. It's not possible to learn a martial art without instruction from someone who knows it.


----------



## Headhunter (Jun 28, 2018)

No because writing is fixed its on paper you can do it yourself. Martial arts you need a partner to practice with and someone to actually teach you the stuff


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 28, 2018)

PhotonGuy said:


> Who I consider one of the best writers in the world and who I draw inspiration from did not have a formal education and as a matter of fact, when it came to learning how to read and write much of that he did himself. Anyway, I did read his narrative and I must say it was amazing. I was wondering if its possible to learn martial arts with very limited instruction the same way this writer learned how to read and write with very limited instruction.




Did you teach yourself to read and write also?


----------



## frank raud (Jun 28, 2018)

PhotonGuy said:


> Who I consider one of the best writers in the world and who I draw inspiration from did not have a formal education and as a matter of fact, when it came to learning how to read and write much of that he did himself. Anyway, I did read his narrative and I must say it was amazing. I was wondering if its possible to learn martial arts with very limited instruction the same way this writer learned how to read and write with very limited instruction.


Hmm, cryptic reference to unnamed, yet purportedly highly skilled auto didactic who taught himself "skills" unrelated to physical activities in general, or martial arts in particular. Somehow, with your own personal knowledge, and all your interactions with various people here over the 5 years you have been on this site, you want to correlate someone learning unrelated skills to self teaching martial arts?


----------



## hoshin1600 (Jun 28, 2018)

somehow i knew what this thread was gonna be like,, but i had to look..i had to ,,,, i couldnt help myself,, i couldnt not look.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 28, 2018)

PhotonGuy said:


> Who I consider one of the best writers in the world and who I draw inspiration from did not have a formal education and as a matter of fact, when it came to learning how to read and write much of that he did himself




That is one of the most appallingly written sentences I have ever had the displeasure to read. 
Yes, that criticism is relevant because it shows you don't actually know enough to judge who is 'the best writer in the world'. It also shows that you cannot seriously think teaching yourself martial arts is a good idea.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 28, 2018)

So, you're a Dr Seuss fan, I take it?


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 28, 2018)

Tez3 said:


> That is one of the most appallingly written sentences I have ever had the displeasure to read.
> Yes, that criticism is relevant because it shows you don't actually know enough to judge who is 'the best writer in the world'. It also shows that you cannot seriously think teaching yourself martial arts is a good idea.


Do I care?


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 29, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> So, you're a Dr Seuss fan, I take it?


I most certainly am!


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 29, 2018)

PhotonGuy said:


> Do I care?




The problem is that you don't. Are you trolling?


----------



## jobo (Jun 29, 2018)

PhotonGuy said:


> Who I consider one of the best writers in the world and who I draw inspiration from did not have a formal education and as a matter of fact, when it came to learning how to read and write much of that he did himself. Anyway, I did read his narrative and I must say it was amazing. I was wondering if its possible to learn martial arts with very limited instruction the same way this writer learned how to read and write with very limited instruction.


Yes of course it is, it's not perhaps possible to learn a specific ma, but martial arts as an ability to fight to a good standard, yes, there countless millions who have done so

You can also take moves from films and or books and teach yourself how to do them


----------

